# طريقة نقل مقطع من "اليوتيب" دون ظهور مقاطع أخرى



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

حركة جديدة في موقع * اليوتيب*


حتى ينتبه لها الجميع ... لأن الروابط أو المقاطع الي تظهر بعد انتهاء المقطع مصيبة


أوقات تكون فيها مقاطع اباحية والمقطع الأصلي ممكن يكون ديني أو قصيدة


لذلك حبيت التنبيه ... والطريقة سهلة


أول خطوة ... فيه أيقونة جديدة تجي على يمين الرابط


مثل هذي الصورة






بعد الضغط عليها راح يفتح لنا خيارات تحت الرابط مثل هذي الصورة









نجعل المربع الأول بدون اختيار 





الخيار اللي عليه اطار أحمر حركة جمالية فقط اضافة اطار ولون على المقطع>>

​
الآن ننسخ رابط المقطع ونكون مرتاحين ما فيه أي مقاطع راح تظهر اذا انتهى مقطعنا ...

ملاحظة : الموضوع منقول للفائدة ..​


----------



## Coptic Adel (1 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع جامد يا اني بل ومفيد جدا

لان الحقيقة دي مشكلة بيعاني منها اللي يحب ينقل مقطع

احلي تقييم علشانك 
*​


----------



## اني بل (1 أبريل 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> *موضوع جامد يا اني بل ومفيد جدا*​
> 
> *لان الحقيقة دي مشكلة بيعاني منها اللي يحب ينقل مقطع*​
> *احلي تقييم علشانك *​


 
تشكر على الرد المميز والتقييم الك تحيتي ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أبريل 2010)

راااااااااااااائع يا انى 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (17 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااائع يا انى
> 
> شكرا ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 
ميرسي ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## ستيفان (17 أبريل 2010)

_شكرا" على الشرح _
_تحياتي_​


----------



## الروح النارى (18 أبريل 2010)

*شكراااً ليك أنى بل*
*موضوع رااائع ومفيد جداااً*
*و الحقيقة ماحولتش أنزل من اليوتوب علشان مش عجبنى مواضيعة*
*برغم الموضوعات المسيحية اللى فية*
*ربنا موجود و يحفظنا من اجل اسمه*​


----------



## اني بل (21 أبريل 2010)

ستيفان قال:


> _شكرا" على الشرح _
> 
> 
> _تحياتي_​


ميرسي ..


----------



## holiness (21 أبريل 2010)

مفيد و رائع شكرا


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شكراااً ليك أنى بل*
> 
> *موضوع رااائع ومفيد جداااً*
> *و الحقيقة ماحولتش أنزل من اليوتوب علشان مش عجبنى مواضيعة*
> ...


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------



## اني بل (26 أبريل 2010)

holiness قال:


> مفيد و رائع شكرا


 
ميرسي كثثير


----------

